# Painting of Lancik (Lancelot)



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is Fractured Circle's Lancik. As you know, he lost his battle with WHS. 
Those are her Mother's hands holding him up and she was his caregiver. The background color is the same color as the shirt she often wore while holding him.

The inscription is from To Kill a Mockingbird and was given to FC by Rivoli256, who lost her own beloved Atticus to the same disease.

"I wanted you to see what real courage is
It's when you know you're licked before you begin
but you begin anyway and you see it through no matter what.
You rarely win, but sometimes you do."


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It brought tears to my eyes. How truly beautiful.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

gorgeous. just perfect. 

wonderful job, PJ.

& fracturedcircle, what a beautiful tribute to such a sweet soul.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hard to type with all these tears in my eyes,so touching.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

So gorgeous and so sweet. You are so talented PJM!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

What a beautiful painting, and such a touching message. You're really talented


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this painting is so special for both of us, my mom and myself.


----------



## LittleCaro (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! This painting is so beautiful!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad I didn't wear mascara today, wowsers, so beautiful. What a little prince.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Such a beautiful painting and lovely message.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Fractured Circle put so much thought into it. 

I loved working on Lancik. Those eyes get you every time. I really love this painting & it was difficult to send it off to it's rightful home.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job on the painting, it is very touching. The painting is beautiful and in combination with the quote and the different details it is something so special. Lancik was a very special little guy.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJ...you captured his wise eyes so perfectly. He always seemed to look at us like he knows something we don't - but it will be okay. 

Wonderful work as always.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Just. Perfect.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

my mom was very touched when we received the painting! she held it and looked at it for a long time.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That touched me so much.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

gorgeous painting! its very sweet. to kill a mockingbird is my favorite book and that is the perfect quote. Fractured Circle is a very lucky woman to have something like this to remember Lancik by.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here's how it looks at our place: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_1184.jpg

sorry the lighting is bad but things have been crazy around here.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a perfect painting and excerpt! Very touching; it's beautiful!


----------

